# List of Brachypelma species



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

Brachypelma Species list

*Brachypelma albiceps* pocock - 1903 - mexico
*Brachypelma albopilosum* valerio - 1980 - Costa rica
*Brachypelma andrewi * schmidt - 1992 - Unknown
*Brachypelma angustum* Valerio - 1980 - costa rica
*Brachypelma annitha* tesmoingt, Cleton and verdez - 1997 - Mexico
*Brachypelma auratum* Schmidt - 1992 - Mexico
*Brachypelma aureoceps* Chamberlin - 1917 - USA
*Brachypelma baumgarteni* Smith - 1993 - mexico
*Brachypelma Boehmei* Schmidt and klass - 1993 - Mexico
*Brachypelma embrithes* Chamberlin and ivie - 1936 - Panama
*Brachypelma emilia* white - 1856 - mexico
*Brachypelma epicureanum* Chamberlin - 1925 - Mexico
*Brachypelma fossorium* valerio - 1980 - Costa rica
*Brachypelma hamorii * tesmoingt, cleton and verdez - 1997 - mexico
*Brachypelma kahlenbergi * Rudloff - 2008 - Mexico
*Brachypelma klassi * Schmidt and Krause - 1994 - mexico
*Brachypelma sabulosum* Cambridge - 1897 - Mexico
*Brachypelma schroederi* Rudloff - 2003 - mexico
*Brachypelma Smithi * cambridge - 1897 - Mexico
*Brachypelma vagans* Ausserer - 1875 - Mexico, Centrel America
*Brachypelma vardezi * Schmidt - 2003 - mexico

Hope this is helpful


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

nice to get an overview  on brachys would of been nicer to put the common names for the people who dont use latin tho


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

This is on the WSC too:

The World Spider Catalog, V11.0 by N. I. Platnick © 2000 — 2010 AMNH


----------

